

The ‘Was it Built with Bootstrap’ Quiz - michaelbuckbee
http://www.bootstraphero.com/quiz

======
chao-
I took the quiz based entirely on the single image presented, and not visiting
the site itself or doing much investigating. Managed to get 8/10 primarily
based on the familiar buttons/navbar. Strangely though, after the quiz I was
told:

 _"12 of 10 sites identified correctly"_

~~~
landr0id
Same here. "13 of 10" for me though (I got every one correct)

<http://i.imgur.com/ztgMX.png>

~~~
benesch
17 of 10 for me... (all correct, after a few attempts)

<http://i.imgur.com/PlXPQ.png>

------
jerrya
<http://www.bootstraphero.com/quiz/question>

    
    
        Application Error
    
        An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please try again in a few moments.
    
        If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

------
marbemac
10/10. In general the giveaways seem to be:

1\. Buttons and their rollover styles. 2\. Text inputs. In particular, the
inset gradient, border radius, and on focus styles. 3\. Use of a grid.
Obviously many people use grids, but a grid in combo with #1 or #2 is a
giveaway.

~~~
RyanZAG
Definitely the buttons - if you go with bootstrap if it has that bootstrap
gradient button, and not if it doesn't you should get 8/10 correct, I think?

I would double check but the server currently gives

"Application Error

An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please
try again in a few moments. "

------
LesZedCB
There were a couple nobody got wrong... I got 5/10 right.

------
debacle
You've got a CSS bug in the quiz that's causing the buttons to not be aligned
properly.

(Latest FF, 12-something by 10-something)

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Should be much better now, the issue was cross domain custom font loading with
Firefox. So the font didn't load and then the layout exploded.

Thanks again for the heads up.

------
MattBearman
According to this, Tray.io (Site 3 of 10) was NOT built with bootstrap.
However the class names on the form controls and buttons beg to differ -
<http://tray.io/login/>

I'm less likely to trust a site called 'bootstrap hero' if they can't
correctly identify bootstrap.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Hey sorry about that, probably just a misclick on our part.

~~~
MattBearman
Fair enough, I'll add 1 to me score when I finish :D

------
pbiggar
Our site (<https://circleci.com>) is built with bootstrap, and we've managed
to make it feel very not-bootstrapy, with some small font changes and not
using the black topbar. The only real clue is the font-awesome/glyphicon
logos.

~~~
pseut
The three columns are pretty characteristic of bootstrap, if you're really
trying to look different. The site looks good, so don't take that as a
suggestion to do anything differently.

~~~
pbiggar
I wouldn't have thought so - grid layouts go back a long time and I'd say half
the web uses some form of them.

------
darrenkopp
If there were buttons visible, I could usually determine if it was a bootstrap
site or not. Next, I would look for a top navigation banner and try to decide
from that. If I wasn't convinced by those two, then always picking not-
bootstrap worked out well.

------
conradfr
Clipboard.com is not built on Bootstrap ?

Edit: the thing is some buttons look Bootstrap on the capture but quit less if
you visit the site.

All in all I guess some alternative for buttons design in BT would be great ;)

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Fixed, not sure if I just suck at marking these correctly, they changed
layouts (I've been collecting links for a while) or that I've lost the ability
to read a class='span12' when I see it.

Thanks for the heads up.

------
mleeds
Thought I would get 8 out of 10. Only got 4 of 10.

------
SoapSeller
"11 OF 10 SITES IDENTIFIED CORRECTLY." :(

~~~
tryke
12 out of 10! Booyah!

------
Cogito
Every time it wasn't built with Bootstrap I wanted to know what it was built
with...

v2 maybe?

------
rmrfrmrf
DEAR BOOTSTRAP HERO,

PLEASE STOP YELLING AT ME.

THANKS,

RMRFRMRF

~~~
michaelbuckbee
sorry

------
tobyjsullivan
New high score!!!!

"16 OF 10 SITES IDENTIFIED CORRECTLY."

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Fixed, the answers were being recorded correctly, but I had a bad query on the
ending results page.

------
shousper
Should probably make sure website links open in a new tab.

------
fidz
Increase the dyno

------
heyitsnick
[x] Was build with slabtext.js.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Yes, we've got an actual professional designer working on a
better...everything.

In the meantime we just did this as a fun one off project.

~~~
heyitsnick
Nothing wrong with slabtext, since looks great.

It was just fun to get through my 10, see the completion page, and I instantly
thought, "done with slabtext!"

It's your own fault, you're training me to spot these things!

------
slajax
13 out of 10!

------
whitehat2k9
is uchicago.edu on the list?

